# Wagging the dog



## Juicygreen

Bonjour,
Je fais partie d'une équipe de traduction de séries TV et nous avons un blocage sur une expression... 
Il s'agit d'une conversation entre 2 personnes, l'homme va se présenter aux élections de gouverneur et il parle de quelqu'un d'autre (une concurrente je suppose) en disant "elle a l'armée avec elle" ; son amie lui répond "oui mais toi tu as le peuple , en Amérique on appelle ça "wagging the dog" "
Et là est notre problème...
J'espère être assez claire, je ne fais que répéter ce qu'on m'a déjà rapporté ^^
J'ai vu une question portant sur à peu près la même expression sur le forum mais ça ne nous aide pas à la traduction 

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## XPditif

Hey J.G.
A voir le fameux film éponyme.
Pourrais-tu proposer un essai de traduction stp?
Thanks!


----------



## wildan1

Pour mieux comprendre voir ce fil. Cela t'aidera peut-être à trouver une tournure appropriée.


----------



## Juicygreen

Ah oui c'est peut-être en rapport avec le film, vu les références cinématographiques assez régulières dans cette série...
Je n'ai aucune traduction ! Celle qui s'en occupe disait "remuer la queue du chien" mais ils ne disent pas "tail" dans la vo :/

Merci wildan1  , je l'ai regardé avant de posé la question mais nous n'avons pas trouvé de trad appropriée


----------



## wildan1

La tournure existe depuis longtemps pour toutes sortes de situations. Un film sorti en 1997 l'a raccourcie ("Wag the Dog") et depuis on comprend par cela que c'est une ruse politique pour attirer l'attention du public sur un aspect positif fabriqué pour détourner l'attention d'une grosse bêtise qu'un homme politique a commise ailleurs (dans le film, il s'agit du président des US qui a une aventure avec une scoute ado et on invente une guerre pour détourner l'attention du public votant).


----------



## Juicygreen

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions !


----------



## XPditif

Alors, comme d'hab, deux voie s'imposent, l'équivalent français n'existant pas.
La voie littérale, en espérant qu'on comprennent quelque chose, 
ou le grand détournement.

Pour la première "c'est la queue qui remue le chien" est effectivement intéressante.

Pour l'autre, il y a quelquechose comme ça dans Sun Tze, où on parle de cailloux qui dévalent les pentes (attend...)
Oui, en fait cela indique juste un principe d'économie, une approche qualitative plutôt que quantitative... pas facile.
Faire pleurer dans les chaumières?
Désinformer?
Créer un brouillard de guerre? (comment ça je me prend la tête?)
----------------------------------------------
O h oh o h , vieille godasse ....


----------



## Juicygreen

Hum d'accord... 
On a pensé à mettre "En Amérique, on appelle ça détourner l'attention" mais ensuite l'homme lui répond "chez moi, on met les chiens en cages" , en reprenant donc l'idée de chien... Arg.
Enfin, merci pour votre aide qui nous a déjà bien servie =) on a au moins compris de quoi ils s'agit ^^


----------



## XPditif

Peut être un truc à base de chiens.
Noyer le flair, semer les limiers, masquer les traces, un truc dans le style.


----------



## Juicygreen

Ah oui c'est pas mal du tout ça 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Alladine

J'ose...? reprendre ce fil 10 ans après ?

Dans _Unscripted _de MJDeMarco, auteur qui a souvent une interprétation toute personnelle des expressions et tournures anglaises, je rencontre cette tournure, que je dois traduire :
_...Aside from the “I’d like to try,” get a laugh at the tail wagging the dog. _
Contexte : l'auteur critique violemment une question postée sur son forum, et explique sa formule avec la phrase suivante : 
_Such an asinine question is like aspiring to be an actor and your first question is “What should I wear at the Academy Awards?” _

Du coup, cela me fait penser à l'expression française "*mettre la charrue avant les bœufs*", mais je n'ai trouvé nulle part que cela pourrait convenir pour "the tail wagging the dog". 

..._Sans parler du « j’aimerais essayer », il y a de quoi s’amuser avec cette façon de mettre la charrue avant les bœufs. _(bof) Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci,
Alladine


----------



## Itisi

C'est la queue qui remue le chien
'C'est le monde à l'envers', faute de mieux

'La charrue avant les boeufs' ne correspond pas.


----------



## Garoubet

Mettre la charrue avant les bœufs veut dire : 
Faire les choses à l'envers ou dans le désordre.
Aller trop vite en besogne.

Même si ce n'est pas parfait, je trouve que cela correspondrait bien ici; ..._rions de ceux qui veulent mettre la charrue avant les bœufs_


----------



## Itisi

Mettre la charrue avant les boeufs = put the cart before the horse.

Ici, ce n'st pas ça : " the tail wagging the dog : A small or unimportant factor or element governing an important one; a reversal of the proper roles. For example, She found herself explaining the new therapy to her doctor—a real case of the tail *wagging* *the* *dog* ."


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Je comprends tout à fait le dilemme dans le sens où il n'y a pas d'expression qui traduise exactement "wagging the dog", donc avant que vous ne le mentionnez, je sais que_ faire l'âne pour avoir du foin_ n'est pas EXACTEMENT le même concept, mais cela rapporte tout de même l'idée d'essayer de berner quelqu'un pour des motifs ultérieurs, et c'est un concept courant dont le sens n'est pas trop éloigné et qui garderait le thème animalier.
--> "En Amérique, on appelle ça faire l'âne pour avoir du foin" et l'homme pourrait lui répondre un truc du style "Chez moi, les ânes on les met à l'étable."  
Vous sacrifieriez l'exactitude de l'expression au bénéfice de l'effet comique.

Ou si vous décidez de garder  l'exactitude du sens "En Amérique, _*on appelle ça détourner l'attention"*_  (ce qui est vraiment la traduction la plus exacte) , vous devriez peut-être changer la répartie au niveau de ce que l'homme lui rétorque.
Peut-être quelque chose comme:
- "En Amérique, on appelle ça détourner l'attention." 
- "Chez moi, les détournements, ça ne tourne jamais bien!"  / - "Chez moi, quand on détourne des trucs, on vous fait enfermer!"  Ou quelque chose du style qui garderait le tac-au-tac entre les deux personnages.
Je ne sais pas si ça aide, mais enfin, juste une idée parce qu'il n'y a vraiment pas d'expression adéquate pour traduire _*wagging the dog*_, donc c'est peut-être une décision à prendre au niveau de l'angle du dialogue.


----------



## Laurent2018

L'accessoire ("comment je m'habille pour la remise des prix") l'emporte sur le principal (vouloir devenir acteur)...?


----------



## Alladine

Merci pour tous vos commentaires.
Je suis contente qu'au moins Garoubet voie pourquoi je trouve que ce "charrue avant les boeufs" convient ici, car pour moi, au sens quasi littéral de la queue et du chien (la queue étant derrière le chien ), je vois bien l'idée de faire les choses dans le désordre, ("le monde à l'envers", comme tu dis Itisi), aller trop vite en besogne (qui est ce que l'auteur reproche aux aspirants entrepreneurs ici, me semble-t-il). Or les autres voient uniquement l'idée de l'accessoire qui l'emporte sur le principal. Est-ce l'unique signification ? Parce que moi, l'idée de l'apprenti acteur qui se demande comment s'habiller à la remise des oscars, j'ai compris ça comme "il se projette déjà comme devant monter sur scène pour aller chercher son oscar, alors qu'il est à peine débutant !" Là encore, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne ! Qu'il fasse d'abord ses preuves !
Désolée Sarah, je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "faire l'âne pour avoir le foin" ! Peut-être est-elle plus courante en Suisse ?


----------



## Itisi

Rien de tout ça ne correspond à l'explication de cette expression donnée dans tous les dictionnaires (et que j'ai citée à #14).

Si c'était ma décision, je mettrais ' C'est la queue qui remue le chien'.  C'est un calque, ok, mais il est connu et utilisé, et le sens est évident.


----------



## iuytr

Il y a aussi l'expression "quand le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt", je trouve qu'il y a une similitude avec l'utilisation d'une partie du corps, le coté absurde et un sens pas si éloigné, l'accessoire au lieu du principal etc ...
*Rions de l'idiot qui regarde le doigt ?*


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Si, si, c'est utilisé en français en-dehors de la Suisse, je vous l'assure. C'est même dans Rabelais. (En France, plus souvent avec _son _qu'avec _foin_, cela dit). Peut-être un peu désuet, mais vous trouverez ces alternatives: "faire l'âne pour avoir du son" / "faire l'âne pour avoir du bran" / "faire l'âne pour avoir du foin". 
Quoi qu'il en soit, cela ne semble pas résoudre la question, apparemment, et le suspense demeure, puisque nous ne savons toujours pas comment Juicygreen et son équipe ont décidé de résoudre leur dilemme...


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> C'est la queue qui remue le chien


 On comprend le sens, oui, mais ça n'a pas le côté idiomatique de la tournure anglaise, c'est vraiment trop un calque. C'est ce qui me gêne.


iuytr said:


> Rions de l'idiot qui regarde le doigt ?


 Là on a bien une tournure bien française, proche de l'idée de détourner l'attention (sens que j'ai déjà rencontré mais qui ne correspond pas, Itisi, au seul sens que tu donnes au #14 !)
Mais si vous relisez mon contexte (#11) et la réponse de Garoubet (#13), on peut peut-être se dire que l'auteur a mal utilisé cette expression...?


----------



## Itisi

'Rions de l'idiot qui regarde le doigt' : personnellement, je ne trouve pas ça une tournure bien française.  C'est un proverbe chinois.  Quant à  'la queue qui remue le chien', c'est un calque qui a été adopté.  ('Ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé' est un calque, et personne ne se plaint, mais c'est une autre histoire...)

Quand je lis ton contexte sur ce fil, j'avoue que je trouve la façon dont il est présenté pas tellement claire, et il est difficile de dire si l'auteur a mal utilisé l'expression.  Il pourrait avoir mal choisi son exemple, qui sait...

Edited


----------



## Bezoard

Sarah Tissot said:


> Si, si, c'est utilisé en français en-dehors de la Suisse, je vous l'assure. C'est même dans Rabelais. (En France, plus souvent avec _son _qu'avec _foin_, cela dit). Peut-être un peu désuet, mais vous trouverez ces alternatives: "faire l'âne pour avoir du son" / "faire l'âne pour avoir du bran" / "faire l'âne pour avoir du foin".


Je confirme. L'expression m'est tout à fait familière (surtout avec l'option "son"), mais n'est pas pertinente ici.



Itisi said:


> 'Rions de l'idiot qui regarde le doigt' : personnellement, je ne trouve pas ça une tournure bien française.  C'est un proverbe chinois.  Quant à  'la queue qui remue le chien', c'est un calque qui a été adopté.


Honnêtement, je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir jamais entendu et encore moins utilisé cette dernière expression en français, contrairement à _la tasse de thé_ ou à _l'idiot qui regarde son doigt._ Je ne pense pas du tout que cette expression soit vraiment intégrée en France, même s'il est exact qu'on la trouve, notamment dans des publications économiques dont le vocabulaire est fortement influencé par l'anglais.
On pourra lire une analyse de cette expression, considérée comme un dicton américain, dans :
https://books.google.fr/books?id=S7x1DwAAQBAJ&pg=PT113#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Itisi

J'avais aussi proposé 'c'est le monde à l'envers' qui, je pense, peut correspondre au sens "a small or unimportant factor or element governing an important one; a reversal of the proper roles"...


----------



## Bezoard

Absolument. Je pense aussi que c'est ce qui est le plus proche. C'est d'ailleurs la proposition qui avait été faite sur un autre forum pour traduire l'expression équivalente allemande _"_*Der Schwanz wedelt mit dem Hund"**.*


----------



## Alladine

Dans "la charrue avant les bœufs", il me semble qu'on a autant l'idée du "monde à l'envers" que celle d'"aller trop vite en besogne", que je comprends dans le texte, c'est pourquoi je me demandais si l'auteur avait bien choisi son image. Avantage : c'est une expression imagée qui fait intervenir un animal... 
Mais je pinaille là...


----------



## Laurent2018

A mon avis, "le monde à l'envers" a le mérite d'être très clair; on peut utiliser l'expression dès que l'ordre logique ou naturel des choses est inversé, _mais sans autre nuance._
Dans "mettre la charrue avant les boeufs" ou (exemple non encore cité) "c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité" on sent bien qu'il y a une nuance plus précise que simplement "le monde à l'envers".
Donc si on traduit la phrase par "mettre la charrue avant les boeufs", ce ne serait pas faux (ça relève _aussi_ du "monde à l'envers")...


----------



## catheng06

allumer une vessie/sortir les vessies ??
 pour faire penser à l'expression faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes au sens de leurrer qqn ...... pas sure que cela parle à quelqu'un d'autre que moi though ................


----------



## Alladine

Pas sûr effectivement !


----------



## Topsie

Itisi said:


> J'avais aussi proposé 'c'est le monde à l'envers' qui, je pense, peut correspondre au sens "a small or unimportant factor or element governing an important one; a reversal of the proper roles"...


L'arbre qui cache la forêt


----------



## Bezoard

Il ne me semble pas que ce soit le même sens.


----------

